# American Friends in Tokyo



## GaijinBuddhist

Hi, I'm a new expat just arrived in Tokyo. I'd like to meet some fellow Americans to hang out with. I'm 40, single male, all around nice guy  Email me if you are up for coffee or a beer, or if you have some better cultural suggestions, let's go!


----------

